# Nazi Über deactivated me for no-fault accidents on my record!



## JuanOhJuan (Aug 26, 2017)

According to Checkr, and they're not lying, I have a 2016 speeding ticket and two recent accidents on my U.S. driving record.

What Checkr, or the DMV for that matter, don't say on my record is that the two accidents were "no-fault" of mine.

I was driving for nazi Über when I had the accidents, with nazi Über riders/customers in my car. I got hit both times by deranged drivers who weren't paying attention to their driving. I, and my riders, could have gotten killed by the irresponsibility of those drivers that hit my car. This is the risk we take while driving for nazi Über, every time we drive for that company.

So... I take the time to obtain letters from Geico showing that, in fact, I wasn't at fault in either one of the two accidents.

I take the Geico letters, in pretty blue-and-white Geico letterhead, to nazi Über. They say:

"It doesn't matter that you weren't at fault. We just don't want drivers with 3 or more INCIDENTS on their record. Your 4.96 driver rating, 8,419 rides, and 4 years of faithful service to us in Miami, St Louis, and Seattle, don't mean SHIT to us. GOOD BYE."

This is how nazi Über pays its drivers.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I can compare Uber to many, many awful things, but Nazi? That's a bit reaching. 

Seems like you're prone to accidents and tickets. Their insurance can't take a risk on you. Remember, its business, not personal.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Non-chargeable collisions are funny things. Usually, they do not count against you. Sometimes, though, they can. Ask me how I know this.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Wow. Didn't waste any time fulfilling Godwin's Law in this thread. Congrats.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Godwin's Law


..........for those who subscribe to it......................I do not.............................


----------



## JuanOhJuan (Aug 26, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I can compare Uber to many, many awful things, but Nazi? That's a bit reaching.
> 
> Seems like you're prone to accidents and tickets. Their insurance can't take a risk on you. Remember, its business, not personal.


Yeah. I've read this exact same comment on similar cases before.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> Wow. Didn't waste any time fulfilling Godwin's Law in this thread. Congrats.


.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Just wait for the speeding ticket to fall off and reapply


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

JuanOhJuan said:


> Yeah. I've read this exact same comment on similar cases before.


You speed and wreck into deactivation and I'm a troll? Lol

Reality check: Life is hard. Slow down and don't get into wrecks. It'll be easier then.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

JuanOhJuan said:


> Yeah. I've read this exact same comment on similar cases before. You're clearly a troll.
> 
> 
> Nice stupid argument, troll.


Way to go "new" member. You need to read history before you embarrass yourself further.


----------



## JuanOhJuan (Aug 26, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> You speed and wreck into deactivation and I'm a troll? Lol
> 
> Reality check: Life is hard. Slow down and don't get into wrecks. It'll be easier then.


My car was stopped in both accidents, 



goneubering said:


> Way to go "new" member. You need to read history before you embarrass yourself further.





goneubering said:


> Way to go "new" member. You need to read history before you embarrass yourself further.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Nazi's and Slaves.... Uber drivers two fav words


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

As others have pointed out, it shows a pattern. While on paper it may not be your fault, there are certainly many circumstances where the driver isnt at fault by law but still contributed to the crash. Whether its poor situational awareness and avoidance, or brake checking, or whatever, it can still be a pain on the insurance. 

Insurance sets perameters to maintain a certain costs effectiveness. To keep the insurance rate lower, they have to adhere to those guidelines strictly. 

It sucks, but those are the guidelines.


----------



## Doggy-Style1994 (Mar 31, 2019)

I use my go pro as a dash cam for now saveing money for a more expensive better front and rear faceing cam for rear end accidents. I have defensively avoided 3 accidents in the last 30 days driveing Uber passangers. I suggest you take a defensive driveing class and pay very close attention. I would guess your 2 no faults could have been avoided. Speeding is something we all do. I have had more than 5 in last few years as I ride a sport motorcycle. The trick is getting your charge reduced to a non moveing violation or speed reduced to non reporting limit. Such as 1-14 over speed limit in Georgia is non reporting. But seriously please take a defensive driveing class. You can’t control other cars but if you leave space and be on lookout for idiots you can avoid accidents.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

In 18 years I've never been in an accident

Damn those Nazis


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> In 18 years I've never been in an accident


You might have jinxed it right now 

Speaking of accidents. Today was driving a a couple of nice doped kids from Arlington, MA to Swapscott, MA. On the way on a 4 lane highway in the opposite direction the traffic was stopped and a guy lay across the road apparently hit by a car, motionless. No cops or ambulance yet. What a sad way for someone to start a beautiful Sunday... I felt sorry for the driver who now has to go through he'll because of some idiot who jumped in front of his car on a HIGHWAY!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I had 1 at fault accident in my 1st 2 months of my driving. I learned an slowed down
Thank God he shines light for me.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

No fault accidents can happen to anyone, regardless of your style of driving. You can not control how people drive around you. People can rear end your car cause they are distracted. People can swivel into you from the opposite lane on a curvy road (happened to me), they can loose control of their vehicle due to technical issues, they slide into your car during icy roads season, all of that is just a game of chance. Pure dumb chance not controlled even by God himself.


----------



## JuanOhJuan (Aug 26, 2017)

Fault or no fault, nazis or not, the important problem here is whether companies like Uber should be regulated, in what aspects of their business models, and to what extent.

In my opinion, there should be clear rules put in place for the common wellbeing, and these rules are nowhere to be seen right now.

As things stand, protected only are the interests of the huge investing conglomerates that intend to keep Uber afloat with annual financial losses in the billions until driverless can be fully implemented.

In the meantime, Uber could stand practicing a little decency towards their drivers. We're but their humble drivers, not the Gestapo.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

As a driver it is incumbent upon you to evade these types of accidents at all costs.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

loophole said:


> As a driver it is incumbent upon you to evade these types of accidents at all costs.


As a reader I call total B.S. on this statement!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

As a former Nazi I can assure you, Uber is much worse than we were


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> As a former Nazi...


What changed your mind?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> I can compare Uber to many, many awful things, but Nazi? That's a bit reaching.


"Uber" is a German word you know. Maybe its a little bit of a reach, but not terribly so.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The insurance at my day job is the same way, accidents where you are not at fault still count against you. It is an insurance thing not a company thing. There are guidelines that go back for 3 years, too many strikes get you deactivated from driving. Once one drops off you are good to go again.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> No fault accidents can happen to anyone, regardless of your style of driving. You can not control how people drive around you. People can rear end your car cause they are distracted. People can swivel into you from the opposite lane on a curvy road (happened to me), they can loose control of their vehicle due to technical issues, they slide into your car during icy roads season, all of that is just a game of chance. Pure dumb chance not controlled even by God himself.


It's call defensive driving... have you ever wondered why some people get in accidents frequently and others go decades without accidents.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It's call defensive driving... have you ever wondered why some people get in accidents frequently and others go decades without accidents.


That is exactly how chance works.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> That is exactly how chance works.


Lol no it isn't. Chance is probability, which would be applied equally across all drivers, eventually reaching a mean at some point. That is the exact opposite.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lol no it isn't. Chance is probability, which would be applied equally across all drivers, eventually reaching a mean at some point. That is the exact opposite.


It does apply equally on a sufficiently large sample.

ever wondered why some people win a lottery and other buy every week and never win in a life time? I guess those who win are better at not being loosers?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> It does apply equally on a sufficiently large sample.


No it doesn't hence a lot of people have to pay more for car insurance. The average is one accident per 18 years.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

And those who win, it is because as players they understand that their imminent goal is winning at all costs...



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No it doesn't hence a lot of people have to pay more for car insurance. The average is one accident per 18 years.


Exactly, so if some guy had 3 accidents, it means the other won't have them for 54 years. That is how random distribution works.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> And those who win, it is because as players they understand that their imminent goal is winning at all costs...
> 
> 
> Exactly, so if some guy had 3 accidents, it means the other won't have them for 54 years. That is how random distribution works.


No that not how it works. Over 54 years both guys would have around 3 accidents if its chance/probability, in your example.

Say guy 1 have 3 accidents in 1 year. Guys 2 has 3 accidents over the span of all 54 years.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I think I've been spending too much time on 4chan


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

JuanOhJuan said:


> Fault or no fault, nazis or not, the important problem here is whether companies like Uber should be regulated, in what aspects of their business models, and to what extent.
> 
> In my opinion, there should be clear rules put in place for the common wellbeing, and these rules are nowhere to be seen right now.


Actually...government regulation is probably exactly what caused your deactivation. Seattle or Washington state probably put in some new regulation that said drivers had to be deactivated in certain circumstances for the common well-being of the citizens, no matter what.

We have such regulations in Florida, and you folks have MUCH more stringent regulations (for the common well-being) than we do.

You met the criteria, and you're done.


----------



## JuanOhJuan (Aug 26, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> "Uber" is a German word you know. Maybe its a little bit of a reach, but not terribly so.


Uber, Uber, über alles!



JimKE said:


> Actually...government regulation is probably exactly what caused your deactivation. Seattle or Washington state probably put in some new regulation that said drivers had to be deactivated in certain circumstances for the common well-being of the citizens, no matter what.
> 
> We have such regulations in Florida, and you folks have MUCH more stringent regulations (for the common well-being) than we do.
> 
> You met the criteria, and you're done.


Regulation, precisely, would protect drivers from unfair and/or obtuse measures. Regulation, also, had it been properly in place, would have prevented 737 MAX planes from flying and killing 346 innocent humans. Both Uber and Boeing self-regulate, without proper oversight. Drivers with no-fault accidents get deactivated, and might face homelessness -- but some with rape and murder convictions are o.k. to drive for Uber.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It's call defensive driving... have you ever wondered why some people get in accidents frequently and others go decades without accidents.


I've avoided over ten accidents while ubering and I've missed several out of place pedestrians too.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

JuanOhJuan said:


> Regulation, precisely, would protect drivers from unfair and/or obtuse measures.


Not necessarily. In Florida, our rideshare law mandates exactly what kind of backgrounds the drivers must have, what kind of insurance must be carried by the companies to protect the RIDERS, etc. And if there is some kind of issue with your background (tickets that didn't show up before, accidents, etc), you could have a real problem. That's the most likely explanation for what happened to you.

We also have a requirement that if anyone makes a complaint about a driver being under the influence, the driver must be immediately temporarily deactivated before any investigation is even BEGUN. All it takes is one fratboy trying to get a free ride and you're in timeout for 3-5 days.

I doubt if there are many jurisdictions where government regulations are designed to protect *drivers*.


----------



## JuanOhJuan (Aug 26, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Not necessarily. In Florida, our rideshare law mandates exactly what kind of backgrounds the drivers must have, what kind of insurance must be carried by the companies to protect the RIDERS, etc. And if there is some kind of issue with your background (tickets that didn't show up before, accidents, etc), you could have a real problem. That's the most likely explanation for what happened to you.
> 
> We also have a requirement that if anyone makes a complaint about a driver being under the influence, the driver must be immediately temporarily deactivated before any investigation is even BEGUN. All it takes is one fratboy trying to get a free ride and you're in timeout for 3-5 days.
> 
> I doubt if there are many jurisdictions where government regulations are designed to protect *drivers*.


Drivers, like pilots, should have regulations and entities protecting and fighting for their bona fide interests.

Riders, like airline passengers, should also have consumer rights and protections on their side.

In the airline industry pilots are protected by their unions, such as ALPA.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Lyft is the same way with their insurance, so if you're driving for them too, you should expect to be deactivated from them soon.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

JuanOhJuan said:


> Drivers, like pilots, should have regulations and entities protecting and fighting for their bona fide interests.
> 
> Riders, like airline passengers, should also have consumer rights and protections on their side.
> 
> In the airline industry pilots are protected by their unions, such as ALPA.


Whatever, Juan. Good luck getting reinstated.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Taksomotor said:


> Arlington, MA to Swapscott, MA. On the way on a 4 lane highway in the opposite direction the traffic was stopped and a guy lay across the road apparently hit by a car, motionless.


What kind of abject moron would try to hop 128? I would not hop 128 even if I *were *high or drunk. The reputation of 128 is nationwide, thus, even if I were not originally from Massachusetts, which I am, I *still* would know better than to try to hop 128. It is dangerous enough to DRIVE on 128, even if you are driving some tank such as a 1973 Plymouth Fury four door. I decidedly would not be on foot on 128.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What kind of abject moron would try to hop 128? I would not hop 128 even if I *were *high or drunk. The reputation of 128 is nationwide, thus, even if I were not originally from Massachusetts, which I am, I *still* would know better than to try to hop 128. It is dangerous enough to DRIVE on 128, even if you are driving some tank such as a 1973 Plymouth Fury four door. I decidedly would not be on foot on 128.


Never heard of her


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> In 18 years I've never been in an accident
> 
> Damn those Nazis


Youve driver for Uber for 18 yrs?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> Youve driver for Uber for 18 yrs?


18 years of driving


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> What changed your mind?


Not the first war... Might have been the second


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

No soup for you!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

njn said:


> No soup for you!


I knew this post had to happen sooner or later!!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JuanOhJuan said:


> Fault or no fault, nazis or not, the important problem here is whether companies like Uber should be regulated, in what aspects of their business models, and to what extent.
> 
> In my opinion, there should be clear rules put in place for the common wellbeing, and these rules are nowhere to be seen right now.
> 
> ...


This particular issue, 3-in-3, is actually entirely out of U/L's hands. It's an insurance thing. Taxi drivers have the same issue coming up, as policies renew.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

You have a similar prose and argument of some other posters I have seen taking up arms vs Uber.

But..... welcome to the board "New Member"!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> You have a similar prose and argument of some other posters I have seen taking up arms vs Uber.
> 
> But..... welcome to the board "New Member"!


Every month is new member month!!


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice Platinum status screenshot. Now you can sell all your uber badges on ebay...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I was trying to tell someone in a recent thread that even if you're not at fault, accidents are a bad thing, and to drive defensively. All they cared about was that it wasn't their fault that they almost got into an accident instead of taking my advice about being a defensive driver and my advice to anticipate when an idiot is going to be an idiot and come into your land and to drive defensively as a precaution.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Get a bicycle


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

JuanOhJuan said:


> Drivers, like pilots, should have regulations and entities protecting and fighting for their bona fide interests.
> 
> Riders, like airline passengers, should also have consumer rights and protections on their side.
> 
> In the airline industry pilots are protected by their unions, such as ALPA.


So go start a union for Uber/Lyft drivers :biggrin:

* waits for thread to hit 12 pages *


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

JuanOhJuan said:


> According to Checkr, and they're not lying, I have a 2016 speeding ticket and two recent accidents on my U.S. driving record.
> 
> What Checkr, or the DMV for that matter, don't say on my record is that the two accidents were "no-fault" of mine.
> 
> ...


It's because you claim to speak a foreign language, Nazi's don't like that.

Having three incidents in a small time frame is what hurts you I think.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

New2This said:


> So go start a union for Uber/Lyft drivers :biggrin:
> 
> * waits for thread to hit 12 pages *


Don't encourage them!!!!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

loophole said:


> As a driver it is incumbent upon you to evade these types of accidents at all costs.


LOL.

If the accident was avoidable, there wouldn't be an accident. OP's car was STOPPED when the accident happened.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Reminds me of the Super Troopers scene. Love it so hard.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

The problem for the OP is that in WA state accident fault is not reported.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> LOL.
> 
> If the accident was avoidable, there wouldn't be an accident. OP's car was STOPPED when the accident happened.


Maybe he should've stopped somewhere else, like where a lower probability of an accident like that occurring would exist. Just sayin


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> In 18 years I've never been in an accident


Congratulations! Not many people can claim the same.

I got my license in 1975, and am still accident and ticket free in 2019. *knocks on wood*

Some of it may be luck, but a certain part of it is also knowing how to adjust your driving behaviors to minimize your risks.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Congratulations! Not many people can claim the same.
> 
> I got my license in 1975, and am still accident and ticket free in 2019. *knocks on wood*
> 
> Some of it may be luck, but a certain part of it is also knowing how to adjust your driving behaviors to minimize your risks.


I speed horrible and drive like a prick


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I speed horrible and drive like a prick


As do I. It's about being able to adjust your driving to avoid getting tickets/accidents.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DexNex said:


> The problem for the OP is that in WA state accident fault is not reported.


No. The problem is that it doesn't matter. It's an insurance thing, not an Uber/Lyft thing. Even cab companies are having the insurance companies hit them with this. 3 minor incidents in 3 years, and the insurance company will not cover a driver-for-hire unless absolutely exorbitant premiums are paid. For incidents that are accidents, they don't care who is at fault.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It's call defensive driving... have you ever wondered why some people get in accidents frequently and others go decades without accidents.


Sometimes there's no where to go defensively & BAM! ? your car is hit. Those rules aren't fair.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

*Godwin's law* (or *Godwin's rule of Hitler analogies*) is an Internet adage asserting that "As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches " that is, if an online discussion (regardless of topic or scope) goes on long enough, sooner or later someone will compare someone or something to Adolf Hitler or his deeds, the point at which effectively the discussion or thread often ends." _If you're wonderin' what Godwin's law is..._


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

May H. said:


> Sometimes there's no where to go defensively & BAM! ? your car is hit. Those rules aren't fair.


If there's no where to go three times then insurance rates you at risk. The rules are there so the rest of us don't have to pay higher premiums for your risky driving. Extremely fair.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> *Godwin's law* (or *Godwin's rule of Hitler analogies*) is an Internet adage asserting that "As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches " that is, if an online discussion (regardless of topic or scope) goes on long enough, sooner or later someone will compare someone or something to Adolf Hitler or his deeds, the point at which effectively the discussion or thread often ends." _If you're wonderin' what Godwin's law is..._


I get called Hitler daily though


----------



## JuanOhJuan (Aug 26, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I can compare Uber to many, many awful things, but Nazi? That's a bit reaching.
> 
> Seems like you're prone to accidents and tickets. Their insurance can't take a risk on you. Remember, its business, not personal.


Whether it's an insurance consideration, or a particular Washington state regulation, it would be great if Uber would come out and state the reason behind the deactivation -- instead of being such secretive dicks about it, or cowards. The driver is a human being, not a machine. These "business" decisions, carried out in such an impersonal, disrespectful, and inhumane manner, is precisely what earns Uber enemies. And THAT is not a good business practice -- that of making enemies left and right.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> As do I. It's about being able to adjust your driving to avoid getting tickets/accidents.


It is all about luck, trust me. I know.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

JuanOhJuan said:


> Whether it's an insurance consideration, or a particular Washington state regulation, it would be great if Uber would come out and state the reason behind the deactivation -- instead of being such secretive dicks about it, or cowards. The driver is a human being, not a machine. These "business" decisions, carried out in such an impersonal, disrespectful, and inhumane manner, is precisely what earns Uber enemies. And THAT is not a good business practice -- that of making enemies left and right.


Well, they did tell you the reason behind the deactivation, didn't they? Sorry, still not seeing the justification to call them Nazi.


----------



## JuanOhJuan (Aug 26, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Well, they did tell you the reason behind the deactivation, didn't they? Sorry, still not seeing the justification to call them Nazi.


Not at all, they did not give me the reason for the deactivation. We know what triggered it, i.e., 3 incidents on my record (1 speeding ticket and 2 no-fault accidents). The REASON for Uber's decision still is, and will remain forever, a mystery. No-fault accidents do NOT cause negative points on your record or insurance premiums to increase, _at all_. So we can conjecture all we want about "magnet" theories and so on, but we still do not have a valid reason for Uber to deactivate a driver based on no-fault incidents on their record. Their decision could be racially based. Or maybe they don't want drivers with brown eyes. Who knows?

Or maybe, just maybe, they're trying to get rid of the older "80-20" drivers with whatever excuse they can concoct, and leave only the newer "75-25" and "70-30" ones. Just throwing that possibility out there. Maybe they're desperate to decrease their financial losses somewhat, somehow. Just saying...

Let me put it to you this other way: if my 3 incidents were 1 speeding ticket and 2 AT-FAULT accidents I would have no problem with the deactivation, whatsoever. I would simply own it. I'd say I had it coming, I asked for it. But that's not the case.

Forget about the Nazi. Uber is just Über, you know? Uber, Uber, über alles!


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Three strikes you're out.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JuanOhJuan said:


> Whether it's an insurance consideration, or a particular Washington state regulation, it would be great if Uber would come out and state the reason behind the deactivation -- instead of being such secretive dicks about it, or cowards. The driver is a human being, not a machine. These "business" decisions, carried out in such an impersonal, disrespectful, and inhumane manner, is precisely what earns Uber enemies. And THAT is not a good business practice -- that of making enemies left and right.


They do. You get an email from Chekr first, telling you there is negative information either on your Decrepit or one of the background checks. They tell you how to find out the details and how to dispute them if untrue. Uber does this, too.

In the case of 3-in-3, Uber knows it's not necessarily your fault, and it may not actually be a violation of TOS, so they give you 7 days notice before your actual Waitlist status begins, in accordance with the clause of the contract that allows them to deactivate for no reason.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If Uber = Nazis, then what is Lyft?



JimKE said:


> Actually...government regulation is probably exactly what caused your deactivation. Seattle or Washington state probably put in some new regulation that said drivers had to be deactivated in certain circumstances for the common well-being of the citizens, no matter what.


Seattle Nazis, look out!!


----------



## JuanOhJuan (Aug 26, 2017)

Uberbrent said:


> Three strikes you're out.


Uh... it's only one (1) strike, the speeding ticket. The no-fault accidents don't count as negative points or insurance-premium- increase factors.



Mista T said:


> If Uber = Nazis, then what is Lyft?
> 
> Seattle Nazis, look out!!


"Probably"? Sounds like assumption!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JuanOhJuan said:


> Uh... it's only one (1) strike, the speeding ticket. The no-fault accidents don't count as negative points or insurance-premium- increase factors.
> 
> 
> "Probably"? Sounds like assumption!


The no-fault accidents WILL count. That's why I'm sitting on my heels until Sept. Or Oct. U/L's Insurance company(ies) will refuse to insure you. Insurance companies are also doing this to cab companies. If they can't get you insured, they can't have you driving under their banner.

The exception here would be Black or SUV drivers because they provide their own insurance. Even for them, 3-in-3, regardless of fault, will launch their rates into the stratosphere.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> No. The problem is that it doesn't matter. It's an insurance thing, not an Uber/Lyft thing. Even cab companies are having the insurance companies hit them with this. 3 minor incidents in 3 years, and the insurance company will not cover a driver-for-hire unless absolutely exorbitant premiums are paid. For incidents that are accidents, they don't care who is at fault.


Depends on the cab company..

Mears taxi self insures (meaning they don't pay premiums, just out of pocket for at fault claims). When you have so many cars on the road that your guaranteed accidents every week (not joking sadly) the law of averages applies. Then instead of paying an insurance company to pay out claims your instead paying claims out of pocket and not paying an insurance company for something that's bound to happen regularly.

The funny thing is that uber/lyft could save boatloads of money if they did the same thing, and there's very little stopping them.

If one company does it, there's gotta be a lot more doing it.

The end result is, there is no insurance company, just the cab company, and if the company decides to fire you, your gone.

And Mears?

They only charge you a deductible (in 160 easy $5.00 payments per shift) if they DON'T fire you, if they do fire you they let you walk with what you made and give you the dignity of having a nice walk of shame across the complex back to your car with a few bucks in your pocket.

I know a couple of guys who got the axe and were still paying off the deductible on a previous accident claim (or 2 even) that they hadn't paid off yet.

And when your not at fault they don't charge the deductible or hold it against you. I got hit and run on and they ended up giving me a $15.60 CREDIT for losing 2 hours of taxi rental.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Well to be fair it was the Nazi's that created the greatest high speed roadways in the world, the autobahn. So maybe driving means more to them, than it does to you.

Having said that, I haven't been pinged to pickup at Auschwitz yet.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Pretty sure the guy that told you it was about the number of incidents lied to you. Most likely it’s purely about the speeding ticket.

I was at GLH recently and overheard the guy beside me. He got deactivated for a single speeding ticket, and a minor one too. Otherwise his record was perfect and he was a good driver. He begged to be reinstated for half an hour but Uber absolutely wouldn’t have it. The Uber guy told him any moving violation means instant deactivation. Stick to administrative violations in the future!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Depends on the cab company..
> 
> Mears taxi self insures (meaning they don't pay premiums, just out of pocket for at fault claims). When you have so many cars on the road that your guaranteed accidents every week (not joking sadly) the law of averages applies. Then instead of paying an insurance company to pay out claims your instead paying claims out of pocket and not paying an insurance company for something that's bound to happen regularly.
> 
> ...


Most cab companies aren't that big, to do that, though.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

JuanOhJuan said:


> According to Checkr, and they're not lying, I have a 2016 speeding ticket and two recent accidents on my U.S. driving record.
> 
> What Checkr, or the DMV for that matter, don't say on my record is that the two accidents were "no-fault" of mine.
> 
> ...


That's because you have to drive defenseably


----------

